# best yarn for afghans?



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I wrote a while back asking for advice on knitting an afghan with 2 yarns together and appreciated all the advice and cheering on. I was on holiday, but am back now and ready to get some yarn.
What yarn do you recommend? My mom used to knit afghans all the time and they were great, but I don't know what she used and she is no longer around to ask. Do you use wool or acyrilic or a blend or babies yarn? I like comfort and can be touchy about scratchy materials. 
What pills and what does not pill (at least, not as much).
Thanks, again.


----------



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want a very, very soft and cuddly afghan that is machine washable and dryable you should try Carons Simply Soft. It is so cozy! It was recommended to me by several ladies at JoAnn's and then again on this site.


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

If you want something a little heavier that will wear well and still be washable try Caron One Pound.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the Caron One Pound. Works up very nice.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Cascade Cherub Aran is my go to yarn when making a project like that. It is available at WEBS if you can't get it locally. I have made many baby afghans that have been trailed around the house, washed repeatedly and seem indestructible. It is much less expensive on the web than at my local yarn store.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love Simply Soft by Caron. SOOOOOO soft to the touch and works up nicely. Thinner but if you want heavy use double yarn.

Or Vanna yarn. She has new colors out now also. I use it for most of my baby afghans and sweaters. Definitely a heavier yarn than Simply soft. But soft to the touch.

NOT Red Heart. Not soft to the touch, Yes I use it for shelter blankets. It is cost effective.

I am sure there is a nice BAMBO also. Now we are talking soft to the touch and a nice sheen also.

That's my 10 cents worth.
Show us the finished project.
Linda


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty much agree with all Linda said, but check the label on Bamboo (Spa by Caron is one). It is such a lovely soft yarn, but I think that it may not go in the dryer. Check the label for care instructions. I'm too tired to go upstairs and check...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I love Simply Soft by Caron. SOOOOOO soft to the touch and works up nicely. Thinner but if you want heavy use double yarn.
> 
> Or Vanna yarn. She has new colors out now also. I use it for most of my baby afghans and sweaters. Definitely a heavier yarn than Simply soft. But soft to the touch.
> 
> ...


I use all of the yarns mentioned here and all have worked out great.

Just a note about the Red Heart yarns:
When you first buy the skein and work with it, yes it is a bit "stiff" "course to the touch".
But don't let that stop you from using it just because it isn't sooo soft and plush straight from the factory .....
When you give the final project it's first washing, it is then really so soft.
I use a liquid fabric softener in the rinse cycle to aid in the softening process.
It is also so durable, especially for children's afghans.


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

I also use I love this Yarn from Hobby Lobby. A gal that enters and wins many of the state fair crochetting awards recommended it. I have made 2 afghans with it so far and love it.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are planning on knitting with 2 strands together, you might want to consider a thinner yarn than worsted weight. I have made an afghan with 3 strands of worsted weight together and although it is very warm, it is also very heavy and wears us out when we use it so it hardly ever gets used. More for decoration than to keep warm with.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

past said:


> If you are planning on knitting with 2 strands together, you might want to consider a thinner yarn than worsted weight. I have made an afghan with 3 strands of worsted weight together and although it is very warm, it is also very heavy and wears us out when we use it so it hardly ever gets used. More for decoration than to keep warm with.


I agree.
The most strands of WW that I have used was 2 -- 
in a lapghan for a friend in a wheelchair in the very cold country of Canada.
She loves it and says it is just the perfect weight.

When I use 3 strands, it is usually with light weight (#3) or fine weight (#2).

When I use more than 1 strand it is usually because of color patterns/mixtures achieved, rather than weight/thickness of object. 
Of course I do have my exceptions! :>)


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you to all! I will check them out and see what works best for me. I am actually quite in love with bamboo yarn as I am knitting myself a scarf and it is ever so soft. I have to figure out if I think it might get too costly for me, though.
I will post when I get started on it. I am still debating using 2 threads. I know it will be quicker, but I am a fan of the look of finer knits, so I guess I will be sampling!

ps I live in the UK, so have to see which recommended yarns are availalbe or find substitutes. Adds to the fun.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Are Afghans just a blanket by another name(except for styling) or is there a difference?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Some say that there is a difference...
but only to the extent as to the "where" it is used.

Many patterns use the two terms interchangeably.
Example: Red Heart says "blanket" alot when describing a baby blanket (afghan), but says "afghan" or "throw" when describing an adult size.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Galaxycraft, many thanks for clearing that up for me, was beginning to think I was stupid!!! or crazy. LOL


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Galaxycraft, many thanks for clearing that up for me, was beginning to think I was stupid!!! or crazy. LOL


You are neither. :>)
Now when you go hunting for those patterns on the internet, you can use both terms to do the search. You never know what the designer has named the pattern.

You are welcome.
Happy crafting!


----------



## dajo (May 16, 2011)

I used Herrschners baby yarn for a baby afghan and will not use it again....the finished product was so hard and scratchy....and while knitting the yarn split easily.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't see any mention of Lion Brands Homespun yarn. It is very soft. A little more bulky than Simply Soft and not for a special stitch pattern you want to show well. I love using both those yarns for my afghans for charity auctions. They sell well because of the softness.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I love Lion Brand Homespun for afghans. It is so soft, and being a bulky yarn, it knits up quickly.

Also have used "Light and Lofty". very soft.

For baby Afghans, I like to use Red Heart Baby Clouds.


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE Lion Brand Homespun! I use it for knitted Prayer shawls, laprobes, and afghan/throws. I found that the best stitch to use, is just garter stitch, on large (11) needles, shows off the lucious colors, and looks wonderfully "texturey".


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, Lion's Brand is one I can get in the UK, so I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

KrazyKatLadee said:


> I LOVE Lion Brand Homespun! I use it for knitted Prayer shawls, laprobes, and afghan/throws. I found that the best stitch to use, is just garter stitch, on large (11) needles, shows off the lucious colors, and looks wonderfully "texturey".


Yes, I love Homespun for Prayer Shawls ,too. 
My favorite pattern is from the Lion Brand Prayer Shawl Book #1
called " Knit Wide Scarf " with 6 rows of garter stitch separated with alternate rows of WO k2tog. knit on 9 mm. needles.


----------



## hollyhock (May 14, 2011)

jmoster80 said:


> Hi, I wrote a while back asking for advice on knitting an afghan with 2 yarns together and appreciated all the advice and cheering on. I was on holiday, but am back now and ready to get some yarn.
> What yarn do you recommend? My mom used to knit afghans all the time and they were great, but I don't know what she used and she is no longer around to ask. Do you use wool or acyrilic or a blend or babies yarn? I like comfort and can be touchy about scratchy materials.
> What pills and what does not pill (at least, not as much).
> Thanks, again.


My mother used to crochet afghans with acrylic yarn.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

chrystyna said:


> If you want a very, very soft and cuddly afghan that is machine washable and dryable you should try Carons Simply Soft. It is so cozy! It was recommended to me by several ladies at JoAnn's and then again on this site.


It is very soft and cuddly and nice to work with. The afghan made of this will not have a lot of structure, which is to say it will drape nicely around a person, but when I tried to lay the finished afghan on the rug to take a photo of it, it is so soft and drapey that I couldn't get it entirely straight for the photo. This made the afghan look mis-shapen when it really wasn't, and a gal who saw that photo, quit corresponding with me on a different knitting site, as she could see I was obviously a very poor knitter. All those who saw the afghan in person said it was beautiful. And it will be soft and cuddly. Oh, they have the most beautiful, marvelous variety of colors, too. One is as beautiful as the next, and the next,....


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

KrazyKatLadee said:


> I LOVE Lion Brand Homespun! I use it for knitted Prayer shawls, laprobes, and afghan/throws. I found that the best stitch to use, is just garter stitch, on large (11) needles, shows off the lucious colors, and looks wonderfully "texturey".


I've used Lion brand Homespun and like it, too. When you start working with it, put a knot at the end of any tail, as it will unravel like nobody's business. But it is very soft and cuddly, a thicker yarn which will work up quickly, with beautiful color variations.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I made an afghan out of Carons simply soft yarn. The weight is just right; not too heavy and it really keeps you warm. I have used Caron simply soft also for garments for my grandchildren. Not too hard on your budget either.


----------



## Tigress4ever (Apr 30, 2011)

Love this Chat! I was just thinking what would be the best for afghans. 
All the answers were a terrific help 

I also wonder what the difference of a afghan and blanket design, so now I know!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

A friend of mine has made many afghans out of lion brand homespun and just loves them. I have made a couple out of lion brand jiffy- 2 strands held together and number 17 needles so it goes fast. My family loves the afghans. I've used the free pattern on lion brand- glowing colors afghan and just changed around the size and colors as needed.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

To all of you homespun fans- what do you think of homespun for a very simple sweater?
Thanks.


----------



## nannyknitter62 (May 21, 2011)

jmoster80 said:


> Hi, I wrote a while back asking for advice on knitting an afghan with 2 yarns together and appreciated all the advice and cheering on. I was on holiday, but am back now and ready to get some yarn.
> What yarn do you recommend? My mom used to knit afghans all the time and they were great, but I don't know what she used and she is no longer around to ask. Do you use wool or acyrilic or a blend or babies yarn? I like comfort and can be touchy about scratchy materials.
> What pills and what does not pill (at least, not as much).
> Thanks, again.


I just started a baby blanket today using Plymouth Encore. It's 75% acrylic and 25% wool and quite soft. I normally don't like anything with acrylic in it but I was looking for economy and yarn that would wash well. I hope I'm not disappointed (or the friend I'm giving it to). I'm using the color "Drifter" from the Colorspun group. Good luck with deciding. Send pictures when you are done.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I say "Ditto" to what LEE1313 says. I crocheted an afghan for my mother out of Caron's Simply Soft. My mother loves it and my sister wants it.

I also like Vanna's Choice yarns -- a great selection of colors and are fairly soft and wear well. I've used these yarns for different projects and have been very happy with the results.

I have made afghans out of Red Heart -- my experience is that these afghans wear like iron, but they are NOT soft -- great for camping and such.

Concerning what weight of yarns to use, well, I just completed two baby afghans for a grandnephew. The colors I picked were out of different brands of yarn, worsted weight (#4) and sport weight (#3), in order to get the colors I wanted. I used two strands of the sport weight yarns in order to get the same gauge as the heavier, #4 yarns. The afghans turned out beautifully. I am currently knitting another baby afghan out of super bulky yarn (#6) called "Red Heart Baby Cloud." It's like Homespun, a pain in the (ahem), but is very soft, and works up comparatively fast with #15 circular needles.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Hi:
I usually buy my afghan wool at WalMart - the big balls - usaull$7 - $8. This works for me & it is soft not scratchy.
If you would like to become penpal friends - you can write to me
[email protected]
I am 68 years old, legally separated & keep in touch with one son only. Just finished knitting a circular afghan for my 4 year old grand-daughter.
Take care & enjoy your evening.
Sincerely,
Gail


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree with Chrystyna the Carons Simply Soft..I made the afghan on top. Had it for years..won a blue ribbon at local fair.
The bottom Afghan was made from Cascade 220 ..100% wool recently knit had to hand wash and block..but I love it too..
So it is a personal preference, who you will give it to etc.

Hope this helps,

Camilla



chrystyna said:


> If you want a very, very soft and cuddly afghan that is machine washable and dryable you should try Carons Simply Soft. It is so cozy! It was recommended to me by several ladies at JoAnn's and then again on this site.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I like TLC for baby afgans. It is soft like fleece


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

why would you ever make an afghan out of yarn that was not machine washable and dryable?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I use both as you saw...to answer your question...some patterns that are lacy and/ or intricate patterns that require blocking to show off the all the hard worked in the pattern wool is best...and some of us have no children in home any longer..so no need to wash and dry it in machine....having said that it is a personal preference...no right or wrong.

Camilla



sandytene said:


> why would you ever make an afghan out of yarn that was not machine washable and dryable?


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

glad to hear how most of these yarns work up. often afraid to try something new. anxious to try carons simply. learn so much from this site.
is it possible to print the pattern for the man's brown blanket.

binky


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I like Berroco Comfort. It's so soft and snuggly, yet easy to knit with.

I made an afghan called the Envelope Afghan, because the pattern was given to someone on the back of an envelope.

The pattern calls for 5 strips, but I hate sewing, so did it all at once. the pattern is easy to memorize, as well.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Gina, can you share the envelope afgan pattern? I don't like pieceing together either, so I would work it in one piece like you did.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Joss said:


> To all of you homespun fans- what do you think of homespun for a very simple sweater?
> Thanks.


There are some patterns for homespun sweaters on their site. I did make one and I love it. It doesn't wear well though and I've had to shave it a couple times. It's my oversized, kinda heavy weight wear around the house comfy sweater. I don't really recommend it for a sweater unless you want a bulky one.


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

I made afghans for my grandchildren from Joann's Sensations yarn, the boucle type. They love them. They are soft, had color changes in the yarn, and can be machine washed and dried. The boucle was easy to knit,no spliting of yarn or getting "hung up" on the nubby parts. I did it in garter stitch as a pattern would not show up and garter stitch is so easy and fast. I used size 10 1/2 needles as I can knit faster on them, larger ones are a bit awkward for me.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, and will do!


----------



## nannyknitter62 (May 21, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I totally agree with Chrystyna the Carons Simply Soft..I made the afghan on top. Had it for years..won a blue ribbon at local fair.
> The bottom Afghan was made from Cascade 220 ..100% wool recently knit had to hand wash and block..but I love it too..
> So it is a personal preference, who you will give it to etc.
> 
> ...


I made a blanket with Cascade 220 and it is full of pills. Has this happened to anyone else. I also find it a little scratchy. Any way to get rid of the pills?


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope this works


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Gina, can you share the envelope afgan pattern? I don't like pieceing together either, so I would work it in one piece like you did.


Tried to get it right under you, but it didn't work...scroll down page 3, and it is there.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

It's lovely, thanks. I'm on a mission to use up my stash and this afgan will help and be thick and comfy. It looks great.


----------



## Awanda (Jan 29, 2011)

come on guy's you all know the best yarn for afghans is Red Heart worsted weight. is there really any question?


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

jmoster80 said:


> Hi, I wrote a while back asking for advice on knitting an afghan with 2 yarns together and appreciated all the advice and cheering on. I was on holiday, but am back now and ready to get some yarn.
> What yarn do you recommend? My mom used to knit afghans all the time and they were great, but I don't know what she used and she is no longer around to ask. Do you use wool or acyrilic or a blend or babies yarn? I like comfort and can be touchy about scratchy materials.
> What pills and what does not pill (at least, not as much).
> Thanks, again.


A good quality superwash wool yarn is better than acrylic. Cascade superwash is not that expensive, knits beautifully and comes in many colors. There are many superwash wools, some with blends, many soft and suitable for babies. Not all acrylics are soft, some don't hold up well for blankets because they stretch too much.

Check your local yarn shops and ask questions about types of yarns for blankets before purchasing.

Happy knitting.

:-D Becca


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Your reply regarding the "very cold country of Canada" made me chuckle - made it sound like I live in Iceland or something. We have four very distinct seasons here and yes winter can get cold, but it just makes us appreciate the other four seasons all the more.

Cheers from sunny New Brunswick!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> Your reply regarding the "very cold country of Canada" made me chuckle - made it sound like I live in Iceland or something. We have four very distinct seasons here and yes winter can get cold, but it just makes us appreciate the other four seasons all the more.
> 
> Cheers from sunny New Brunswick!


"made it sound like I live in Iceland or something."
I didn't say WHERE, and didn't direct it personally to you.

Try the other end of your country and WAY NORTH.
And it is my friends description not mine.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I didn't mean to offend you - as I said it made me chuckle because it isn't the first time I've heard it.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Becca.
I believe I will use the superwash wool as it seems the best option. I will let everyone know how I am doing. 
I am just finishing a scarf now and am also weaving, so I have not yet started.


----------



## chrystyna (Feb 3, 2011)

I too have made several baby blankets (afghans) using the Caron's Simply Soft so I know what you mean about it being very "stretchy" but what is more important: how it looks in a photo or how it feels and keeps a baby warm? 
Keep using the yarn you love and the lady who stopped corresponding may have had other reasons or is simply a yarn snob.



DorothyLWM said:


> chrystyna said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a very, very soft and cuddly afghan that is machine washable and dryable you should try Carons Simply Soft. It is so cozy! It was recommended to me by several ladies at JoAnn's and then again on this site.
> ...


----------



## sigvaldi (Jun 3, 2011)

There is actually considerable similarity between Iceland and the Canadian east coast, as Iceland is warmed up by the gulf stream the winters there are actually warmer than in most of Canada and a large parts of the central and north-east USA.
Sea ice is (as an example) usually only found off the north-west and no ports in Iceland have problems with ice.
The summers are not as warm as yours but Iceland is not nearly as cold as you think.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sigvaldi said:


> There is actually considerable similarity between Iceland and the Canadian east coast, as Iceland is warmed up by the gulf stream the winters there are actually warmer than in most of Canada and a large parts of the central and north-east USA.
> Sea ice is (as an example) usually only found off the north-west and no ports in Iceland have problems with ice.
> The summers are not as warm as yours but Iceland is not nearly as cold as you think.


Thanks for the brief geography lesson.

I didn't feel like responding to the person, just to give a detailed lesson in climate and geography. :roll:

My needles are clicking away today!! :lol:

Happy Crafting.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

My ancestors are from New Brunswick, arrived very early like 1820 from Ireland, we have an 1850 census that shows the Reid family.Most of the children left Canada, but from what we can tell the parents stayed. How is New Brunswick for geneology sources? Thanks for listening, i just have never seen anyone from NB.


----------

